# What kind of car do you drive



## Thaynes

On the way to school I was thinking about the show 16 & Pregnant/ Teen Mom. Did you ever notice how nice most of those girls cars are. I give a 1992 Nissan Sentra. I love the car but its a piece of crap. Someone told me that they make Big Bucks for that show even though they "act" like they are going through a really rough time. Like this one chick was complaining about not having any money because she had to buy a car. The car was nicer than my mothers. I was like wow. If you don't have much money why aren't you driving a crappy $500 car. What kind of cars do you ladies drive?


----------



## x__amour

They get like $5,000 per episode, it's ridiculous. "My" first car wasn't really mine but the oldest car out of our 3 that my parents didn't need so they let me use it. It was a 2001 Toyota Corolla. After OH got in an accident and the car was totalled I got $6,618 from it and had $3,000 put away and bought MY first car which is under my name, a 2007 Chrysler Sebring for $6,700. I looove it and it's mine so my parents can't take it away from me. :D

My first car.
https://i55.tinypic.com/245zd5w.jpg

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/1-1.jpg

My new car. :D
https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/3-1.jpg

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/4-1.jpg

https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/5-1.jpg

Me driving my car, hahaha! :lol:
https://i1211.photobucket.com/albums/cc439/shannon__marie/2-1.jpg


----------



## amybean

My car!(vauxhall corsa)
https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee486/amybean1/vauxallcorsa.jpg
i _lovelovelove_ it!

My OH's car... (ford focus ST)
Front-
https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee486/amybean1/fordfocusfront.jpg
Back-
https://i1230.photobucket.com/albums/ee486/amybean1/fordfocusback.jpg
sometimes he even lets *me* drive it... if i triple promise i'll be careful :haha: hes very 'car proud'


these are just pictures off google, not our _actual_ actual cars! :happydance:


----------



## annawrigley

I dont have a car :(


----------



## annawrigley

FOB's old car... Pretty average. It only cost him £350 :lol: And he sold it for £100 cos he was skint and it was falling to bits.
 



Attached Files:







10522-1.jpg
File size: 4.7 KB
Views: 9


----------



## rockys-mumma

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRAbs3wOnat7GKWk-yTZwkmsYyWIsWHAPpvFIs2uh4dtki-xuft

my car but mines black, I wish it was as new and sparkly as that though!


https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS7zPQtaVhCV_eCB5ijefl0JEAG8c4TrzYzkWB4ck_DPkps-B56

OH's 'car' :haha: obviously not that new or sparkly either lol :(


----------



## bbyno1

Ah im jelous!
I don't have a licence,or a car:( Just a provisonal!


----------



## stephx

I don't drive but our family car is an audi a3 it's pretty nice :) x


----------



## vinteenage

If you have a stable income, you can get car payments for fairly low. You'll just end up paying more in the long run!


----------



## LovingYou

My car: ford freestyle. Our family car :)

https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l110/LisaPrechel/ac52ce5f.jpg

OH's car: jeep :)

https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l110/LisaPrechel/3ce675e5.jpg


----------



## annawrigley

bbyno1 said:


> Ah im jelous!
> I don't have a licence,or a car:( Just a provisonal!

Me too, I got it just before I turned 17 cos I was meant to be getting driving lessons for my 17th but chose a Leeds Fest ticket instead :haha: Oh well its useful for ID


----------



## _laura

Mines a 1992 Nissan sunny. You know how you draw a car when you're little, a big box? That's my car :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

big, clumpy, Vauxhall Zafira, one that cuts out for no reason :dohh: It's a bit big for me tbh, but OH wants us to have a 7 seater, and he obviously has the lil, sporty Ford Puma as I'm the one with the kids and the Puma really isn't a family car :(


----------



## winegums

my first car was free! 1992 toyota corolla - was amazing soo smooth to drive and soo spacious (even though it was falling apart)

now have a 1998 fiat punto ... which is also starting to fall apart hehe. 

and also is a PAIN with me, hubby, 2 kiddies with car seats and a big fat dog that likes to accompny us everywhere!


----------



## 08marchbean

at the moment i drive a 2009 ford focus. but my 1st car was a £100 Mreg astra i looooved that piece of crap, it broke down and had no power steering etc but it was amazing and always crammed full of all my mates and took us on our 1st proper road trip :haha: then i had a 1999 rover then an x reg 2001 pergeot 206 now the focus. 

i by far loved my 1st car tho :cloud9:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

08marchbean said:


> *at the moment i drive a 2009 ford focus*. but my 1st car was a £100 Mreg astra i looooved that piece of crap, it broke down and had no power steering etc but it was amazing and always crammed full of all my mates and took us on our 1st proper road trip :haha: then i had a 1999 rover then an x reg 2001 pergeot 206 now the focus.
> 
> i by far loved my 1st car tho :cloud9:

I LOVE the ford focus. We have one, well we're in the process of selling it because we've got so much money in it that we need now, but I LOVE how it drives... i want it :( lol


----------



## rockys-mumma

I want a focus too! Was driving behind one today thinking how much more appropriate it would be compared to a bloody punto lol


----------



## AriannasMama

I drive a 2002 Pontiac Sunfire 4-door. Its starting to fall apart though, fingers crossed it will last til I am done with school and have no other debt so I can afford a car payment

This is what I drive (picture is off google)
https://memimage.cardomain.com/ride_images/3/2250/1361/30623180057_large.jpg

This is what I want (Scion XB and not in that obnoxious green color, that would get me pulled over for sure)
https://www.niot.net/niot_570/scion_xb_niot.net.jpg


----------



## 08marchbean

rockys-mumma said:


> I want a focus too! Was driving behind one today thinking how much more appropriate it would be compared to a bloody punto lol

lol yeah my OH used to have a punto before LO, well he still had it when she was born, it was a 3 door and a nightmare for the car seat! it kept breaking down the gear box went twice in like a year :wacko: the AA guy said its the car he gets most call outs for :dohh: (not meaning to greif your car!) :rofl: 
he was like FIAT = Fix It Again Tomorrow :haha:
he now has a Audi A3 company car, much better :)



xx~Lor~xx said:


> 08marchbean said:
> 
> 
> *at the moment i drive a 2009 ford focus*. but my 1st car was a £100 Mreg astra i looooved that piece of crap, it broke down and had no power steering etc but it was amazing and always crammed full of all my mates and took us on our 1st proper road trip :haha: then i had a 1999 rover then an x reg 2001 pergeot 206 now the focus.
> 
> i by far loved my 1st car tho :cloud9:
> 
> I LOVE the ford focus. We have one, well we're in the process of selling it because we've got so much money in it that we need now, but I LOVE how it drives... i want it :( lolClick to expand...

it is a nice drive :thumbup: much nicer than my old cars anyway!


----------



## annawrigley

https://farm4.static.flickr.com/3136/2817984139_3a422b512c.jpg
I want this


----------



## _laura

Anna my mate has one of them in red! He's had it for 6 months and spent £1K on repairing it cause the breaks, clutch and something else has gone!


----------



## amygwen

2006 Pontiac Grand Prix, it's the best:

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcTUU559cc9Mz1qnRFu-Go31TNimFnVFk1xB_y4LDd43joNlkrqO


----------



## LoisP

https://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/32452_123414494353611_100000551836265_212522_1436609_n.jpg

MY CAR :)

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash1/5488_1167274832911_1559136811_30410199_4054637_n.jpg

THE FAMILY CAR ... :haha:


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

:haha::haha: we cant drive! nor afford a car!
 



Attached Files:







bike.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## annawrigley

https://www.ivstatic.com/files/et/health/blogs/walking_legs_250x250.jpg


----------



## lily123

My 1st car was a beauuuuutiful brand new Mini cooper... then some idiot lorry driver took his chances with a slip road :dohh::cry:

I also had a very old ford focus, died. Suzuki Ignis, died.
Now, i have no car :( 

OH has an old Ford KA that rattles... it'll do ;)


----------



## x__amour

LOL Anna! :rofl:
I love seeing the cute little UK cars! :lol:


----------



## ShelbyLee

my first car was a 96 pontiac grand am it died, second a 96 full sized truck i left it behind for my brother when i moved to TX then i got a 98 dodge caravan and it died, ..

Now I have a 2006 Scion TC, two door is a pain in the ass for the carseat

and also when i got it (after my minivan died :( )i had NO credit and ended up having to pay $400 a month which sucks

but i love it! its sporty and fast..


----------



## Burchy314

I have a 2006 Nissan Altima, which just so happend to be the #1 family car in consumer reports...also the fastest family car and like 4 other things. It was also the only year and make of that car that got rated well above average. Me and my Daddy did good picking it out lol.

My parents bought it for me when I got my learners permit because we also needed another family car because my brothers car was stupid (When we firt got it he would use it everyday I never did lol so at first it wasn't really mine...now only my OH uses it). So they pay everything for it until I can pay for it. Then they will switch it to my name and I will take over the payments.


----------



## _laura

This is my car, but older and black
Oh and with a massive dent in the side from a wooden post :haha:
 



Attached Files:







30923265.jpg
File size: 26.6 KB
Views: 4


----------



## midwestbelle

i have the funniest car ever.. 1987 saab 900s :haha: :haha:

https://www.saabhistory.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2006/11/saab900_w500.jpg


----------



## KaceysMummy

I don't have a car either - too expense! 
Is it different in America with driving as everyone seems to be able to drive...
I did lessons for like 10 months - and had to give up, was getting know where.
And all the cars seem to be so much cooler than here.
Maybe its just cause all the cars in UK I see every day. 

Anna - love the shoes! :haha: 

xx


----------



## annawrigley

Thanks, they're my favourites ;) It seems UK cars are littler in general. Alot of the cars the US girls posted no one our age would drive around here. Also I think you can learn to drive at 15 in the US? Which is maybe why more of them drive than us. Also they kinda need to drive more often, cos they are less close to things if that makes sense... Like I was thinking last night (dont ask why) everywhere I've ever lived (7 places) I've never been more than 5 mins away from a corner shop. And apart from 1 place I've never been more than a 30 minute walk from the centre of town. 3 places (including this one :happydance:) have been like 10 mins from town. I think public transport is less common in the US as well? I remember mentioning getting a bus and someone was like "there are no buses here". But here you can get a bus from like absolutely anywhere lol. Just some ramblings!


----------



## GypsyDancer

i drive a ford focus zetec (not my actual car in the picture)

https://i1014.photobucket.com/albums/af261/gypsydancer_2010/fordfocus.jpg

but ive wanted a cadillac like this so badlyyy for years :( 

https://i1014.photobucket.com/albums/af261/gypsydancer_2010/cadillac.jpg


----------



## cookie123

i used to have an old fiat punto...but it kept breaking down all the time which is not fun with a baby in the back, so luckily my parents helped me and bought me a 2004 ford fiesta, which is amazing!! nice big boot for the buggy and plenty of room for her in the back! however if it wasnt for my parents I'd probably have no car now. but im soooo greatful! (and slowly paying them back!)


----------



## Burchy314

Yes in the US you can get your learners at 15 and 9 months at the earliest where I live. I think in a few other states it can be earlier, but I am not sure. All you do is take a 20 question test on a computer, if you pass you get your learners (can only get 3 questions wrong) then you take drivers ed (15 hours spilt up into 2 weeks usually) then drive with your instctor for 2 hours 3 different times then get 60 hours of drive time with your parents. Once you do all that you go take the driving test which lasts like 15 minutes and if you pass you go get your license. It realy doesn't take much time at all unless you keep putting it off. 

And yes depending on where you live. Where I live I am like no where near anything, but I have friends that have a ton of places walking distance from them. Here being able to drive means freedom lol. No one ever uses buses! I refuses to ever get on a bus here.


----------



## aafscsweetie

Well, I drive a BMW 3 series :blush: I'm not spoiled, really. My parents bought it for me when I turned 16 and I was totally dependent on them. My parents are wealthy, I guess you could say, but since the age of 18 I've been completely financially independent from them (except for my school- they pay my tuition). But I'm really not a spoiled brat and I don't think everyone that drives a nice car is. I pay my rent, phone bill, gas, electric, television, water, internet... everything! Not to mention everything for my daughter. I guess I probably was spoiled in the past, but... Looks are deceiving! Just because I drive a nice car doesn't mean I don't struggle like everyone else.

(That being said, I do realize how many spoiled brats there are- Like if you've ever watched that MTV show Super Sweet 16- completely ridiculous!!!)


----------



## x__amour

15 for a drivers permit which you have to hold for a year and log 50 hours driving with your parents and then 16 for your license. Many states restrict you until you're 18 to how many people and when you can drive. I didn't get my license until I was 18 because I never took drivers ed and you HAVE to have your permit before you get your license unless you're 18. So... I drove illegally for, erm, like 5 months? Never got caught though! :lol: Got my permit and license in one day, passed with flying colors, muhahaha.


----------



## wishuwerehere

Me and the OH have a bmw 3 series estate...with an excessive 2.8L engine...:blush: it sounds fancy but it's an N reg and bits do occasionally fall off lol.
We both love it but I'd like something a little bit smaller like a golf or a focus for myself :D


----------



## Tanara

_here you can get your learners at 14, and drivers at 16.

we have a 1998 mercury cougar. This is an actual picture.
It sucks cause its 4 bucket seats and its freaking crammed
We will be buying a truck right away, we found a 2008 ford for 16,000 with 4 doors, which is alot better for us._
 



Attached Files:







100_0260w.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 6


----------



## KiansMummy

IVe got an 06 Ford Fiesta .. i love it.


My first car was a Bright Yellow (people always could see me coming) citroen saxo, which i probably would still have but i got bumped into and the car was written off. xx


----------



## Thaynes

I hope I didn't offend anyone with this question. I'm not say if you have a nice car you are spoiled. I was just wondering how many of us are anything like anyone on that show. Like saying you can't afford this or that when you just bought a brand new car that was rather expensive instead of buying a cheapy. Having this car just compared to my mother's cars seems to make sense to me and I've decided I don't think I ever want a new model car. The parts my parents need for their newer cars are usually a lot more expensive than my car. Its great on gas and breaks. The only think I've replaced was the alternator. It doesn't have power steering but its small enough that it doesn't matter. Upside to it is that none of my friends want to drive it. Plus with older cars most of the recalls have already been made so you don't have to worry. 
I love never get rid of the car if it was a stick shift. :winkwink:


----------



## heather92

Mine: 
https://www.viennamedical.com/images/power%20chair%20m91.jpg

The "family" one (use it when I'm carrying Trin long distances):
https://www.americanmadelifts.com/wp-content/uploads/wp-checkout/images/Pride%20Legend%20XL%204%20Wheel%20Scooter%20-%202.jpg

LOL

I can't drive a car though. It annoys me so much when people see my wheelchair and are like "oh I bet you're a great driver then." Uh, no. I can hardly even drive my wheelchair properly! :D


----------



## lizardbreath

I dont have a licence .... but I help OH with car payments. 

We have a 2006 fully loaded VW jetta its so nice i love that car and it was only $17,000
Which is pretty good because the original price brand new was $32,000.


----------



## 08marchbean

Thaynes said:


> I hope I didn't offend anyone with this question. I'm not say if you have a nice car you are spoiled. I was just wondering how many of us are anything like anyone on that show. Like saying you can't afford this or that when you just bought a brand new car that was rather expensive instead of buying a cheapy. Having this car just compared to my mother's cars seems to make sense to me and I've decided I don't think I ever want a new model car. The parts my parents need for their newer cars are usually a lot more expensive than my car. Its great on gas and breaks. The only think I've replaced was the alternator. It doesn't have power steering but its small enough that it doesn't matter. Upside to it is that none of my friends want to drive it. Plus with older cars most of the recalls have already been made so you don't have to worry.
> I love never get rid of the car if it was a stick shift. :winkwink:

me and OH both have new cars but we are certainly not spoiled! his is a new audi a3 but its a company car and hes worked his ass off since he was 16 did an apprenticship etc.he deserves it. ive had 3 shitty cars before this one all them them i have bought myself from my wages. this one i have on finance as our mortgage payments dropped by a couple hundred a month and my old car was falling appart and with a new baby we thought it was tme to get something sturdier! we are struggeling with money at the minute tho i so badly need a job! but we werent at the time i got it. (ive been ade redundantsince then while i was on mat leave) :flower:


----------



## lily123

Thaynes said:


> I hope I didn't offend anyone with this question. I'm not say if you have a nice car you are spoiled. I was just wondering how many of us are anything like anyone on that show. Like saying you can't afford this or that when you just bought a brand new car that was rather expensive instead of buying a cheapy. Having this car just compared to my mother's cars seems to make sense to me and I've decided I don't think I ever want a new model car. The parts my parents need for their newer cars are usually a lot more expensive than my car. Its great on gas and breaks. The only think I've replaced was the alternator. It doesn't have power steering but its small enough that it doesn't matter. Upside to it is that none of my friends want to drive it. Plus with older cars most of the recalls have already been made so you don't have to worry.
> I love never get rid of the car if it was a stick shift. :winkwink:

The only brand new car i've had was a present for my 17th birthday.

I think when you have a child you need to get a decent car, not just a cheapy that's falling apart, because it needs to be reliable. I'm not saying brand new, but i'd rather have a second hand car that's in good nick. I could afford a really, really old and cheap car if i wanted but i'd rather save for a half-decent one.
x


----------



## annawrigley

Tanara said:


> _*here you can get your learners at 14*, and drivers at 16.
> 
> we have a 1998 mercury cougar. This is an actual picture.
> It sucks cause its 4 bucket seats and its freaking crammed
> We will be buying a truck right away, we found a 2008 ford for 16,000 with 4 doors, which is alot better for us._

14?! Bajaysus. I could barely ride a bike at 14


----------



## Christine1993

My car is....the BUS :D


----------



## RaeRae91

I drive a 95 dodge neon and an 87 nissan pathfinder... So im right with you with the pos car lol.


----------



## Youngling

This is what iv got. I love it. This isnt my exact car but what iv got
 



Attached Files:







silver_renault_megane_2005_92911883802660044.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## annawrigley

Lol mine too Christine


----------



## Hotbump

we first got a 2003 dodge truck which was gorgeous then oh didnt like it and traded it for a 2001 chevy truck :growlmad: then didnt like that truck and traded it for 2002 hundai car and 700 cash then sold it and bough a 1999 chrysler sebring then sold that one and got a 1998 pontiac grand prix :dohh: i drive it sometimes and dont have a license dont have money to get one :haha: but most of the time my ride is a 1991 left foot right foot :rofl:


----------



## annawrigley

Hotbump said:


> we first got a 2003 dodge truck which was gorgeous then oh didnt like it and traded it for a 2001 chevy truck :growlmad: then didnt like that truck and traded it for 2002 hundai car and 700 cash then sold it and bough a 1999 chrysler sebring then sold that one and got a 1998 pontiac grand prix :dohh: i drive it sometimes and dont have a license dont have money to get one :haha*: but most of the time my ride is a 1991 left foot right foot *:rofl:

Haha I like it. I have a newer model than you :smug:


----------



## Hotbump

but im getting mine new shoes :smug:


----------



## Lauraxamy

I did have a KA, I loved it SO much but I got rid when LO was born with the intention of buying another but never did we spent the money our new house instead, OH has a Ford focus ST which is sooo lovely to drive but it costs quite a bit to insure me on it and he annoys me so bad when I drive it because it's his baby :haha: so I'm not insured and not meant to drive it! Hoping to get me a nice car of my own when I've got monies <3


----------



## BrEeZeY

jst bought a new car, well new to me haha 

https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/dolbs4082/car.jpg

2007 Ford Edge C:

and this is what OH did drive he jst sold it :( 
2001 Ford Mustang GT ;)
https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/dolbs4082/mustang1.jpg

but this is what we are buying C: when the edge is paid off next summer
https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/dolbs4082/getting.jpg

or 

https://i613.photobucket.com/albums/tt218/dolbs4082/firebird.jpg (he has a buddy thats gonna sell him, his firebird and he is going to rebuild it

(i prefer the new shelby)


----------



## 17thy

Holy crap ya'll have some nice ass cars. :/
I drive a 97 chevy cavalier. But no one helped us pay for it We paid for it by ourselves on minimum wage. It was $700 for the car $500 for the tags and registration. :/ 

The windshield wipers stick up though.
https://autozin.com/tmp/image.php?id=12941158938057754&type=jpeg

Not my actual car. Mine's not as shiny and doesn't have a front license plate.


----------



## Ablaski17

not my car but this is exactly what it looks like ....a 2008 ford edge limited! 

https://i810.photobucket.com/albums/zz23/ahdoria17/used-2008-ford-edge-limitedsuv-9504-6779029-21-640.jpg
https://i810.photobucket.com/albums/zz23/ahdoria17/d0f119dfab3b432990c9a407d2e06c17.jpghttps://i810.photobucket.com/albums/zz23/ahdoria17/2008_ford_edge_picture60.jpg​


----------



## BrEeZeY

^^ holy crap u stole my car haha ;) haha i want the limited cuz its black and gorgeous!!!!


----------



## lost-mum

this is our new family car she is quite big but we need a 4x4 where we live
 



Attached Files:







188742_10150104091624022_595209021_6330883_1354827_n.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

my car. 2006 scion xb. (not my exact one but close)
https://i55.tinypic.com/7106y1.jpg
OHs car. 2010 subaru WRX (again not exact, he has done a bunch of modifications to hins)
https://i54.tinypic.com/wbzd69.jpg


----------



## aidensxmomma

Some of you have some amazingly nice cars. :) I've gone through 5 cars already (no joke) but of all them were crappy ones.

1. 1996 Pontiac Bonneville - OH totaled this one...I wish I had the pictures still
2. I have no idea what it was called but it was some really old minivan :haha: A friend of mine borrowed it, got it stuck in some mud and wrecked the transmission
3. 1980s Pontiac Grand Am - My OH blew the engine on that one
4. 1994 Pontiac Grand Prix - My favorite :) It's in between the land of the living and land of the dead right now. It's rusting out but might still be drivable. It's sitting in my grandma's yard, waiting for us to determine it's fate. lol
5. 2000 Pontiac Grand Am - This car was already in bad shape and now we don't know what's wrong with it. It might just need a simple repair or the engine might be wrecked. If that's the case, then this one is junk, too. :(

All that being said, I currently drive a 2002 Chrysler Town and County. I know, I'm so cool that I drive a minivan :haha: But I do actually like it, so I'm not complaining.

The pictures are of a Pontiac Bonneville (mine was white), a Grand Am (ours was gold), a Grand Prix (almost exactly like the one I had, but mine was rusted), and the minivan (mine is maroon).
 



Attached Files:







bonneville.jpg
File size: 50.5 KB
Views: 1









grand am.jpg
File size: 8.2 KB
Views: 1









grand prix.jpg
File size: 9.2 KB
Views: 1









minivan.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## emmylou92

We have a 2000 renault espace really cosy inside though my oh is using it as a work bus now sooo i'm looking at merc's on ebay.we will be geting an AMG CLK :)


----------



## TwilightAgain

Is it me or do all cars in America seem big? :wacko:

Very nice cars ladies! I can't drive.....i've failed 3 tests :blush:


----------



## annawrigley

I thought they all seemed big too!


----------



## AriannasMama

We Americans think everything we own needs to be HUGE, lol. Cars, houses, everything. I've watched House Hunters International a couple times and someone will walk into a room in a flat and be like "Wow! This is huge!" but to us it looks like a small bedroom. I personally don't like giant houses, the fact that someone else could be in there and you'd have no idea creeps me out.


----------



## 9babiesgone

I hate big cars, I dont own a car, my husband has a ford explorer from when he was married to his ex-wife, and she insisted on getting it.

he is trying to trade it in for a smaller car, bc we really can not afford to pay that much, it is way too much and we struggle every month to pay for it. 
I am 24, and do not have an drivers license, as the freeways here are super scary.


----------



## annawrigley

AriannasMama said:


> *We Americans think everything we own needs to be HUGE, lol. Cars, houses, everything. *I've watched House Hunters International a couple times and someone will walk into a room in a flat and be like "Wow! This is huge!" but to us it looks like a small bedroom. I personally don't like giant houses, the fact that someone else could be in there and you'd have no idea creeps me out.

Food portions? :haha:


----------



## lily123

annawrigley said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> *We Americans think everything we own needs to be HUGE, lol. Cars, houses, everything. *I've watched House Hunters International a couple times and someone will walk into a room in a flat and be like "Wow! This is huge!" but to us it looks like a small bedroom. I personally don't like giant houses, the fact that someone else could be in there and you'd have no idea creeps me out.
> 
> Food portions? :haha:Click to expand...

YES! :haha: I went to america 2 years ago for 3 weeks, and came home half a stone heavier :haha: x


----------



## myasmumma

annawrigley said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> *We Americans think everything we own needs to be HUGE, lol. Cars, houses, everything. *I've watched House Hunters International a couple times and someone will walk into a room in a flat and be like "Wow! This is huge!" but to us it looks like a small bedroom. I personally don't like giant houses, the fact that someone else could be in there and you'd have no idea creeps me out.
> 
> Food portions? :haha:Click to expand...


LOL :haha:

i drive a peugeot 207 sports in orange :)

https://www.smartlease.co.uk/PEUGEOT%20207%20SPORT.jpg


----------



## AriannasMama

annawrigley said:


> AriannasMama said:
> 
> 
> *We Americans think everything we own needs to be HUGE, lol. Cars, houses, everything. *I've watched House Hunters International a couple times and someone will walk into a room in a flat and be like "Wow! This is huge!" but to us it looks like a small bedroom. I personally don't like giant houses, the fact that someone else could be in there and you'd have no idea creeps me out.
> 
> Food portions? :haha:Click to expand...

Food portions too! lol. I order off the childrens menu when I go out to eat because of that, there is always way too much left over and its never as good reheated.


----------



## vinteenage

AriannasMama said:


> We Americans think everything we own needs to be HUGE, lol. Cars, houses, everything. I've watched House Hunters International a couple times and someone will walk into a room in a flat and be like "Wow! This is huge!" but to us it looks like a small bedroom. I personally don't like giant houses, the fact that someone else could be in there and you'd have no idea creeps me out.

We studied this in class though. It's also because America is so much bigger! We're more spread out, we have more "country side", there's more parking room, we're not all located in cities (where in Australia, New Zealand and Japan (those are the first that came to my mind) the majority of the population lives in metropolitan areas) etc. Other countries are smaller so in turn their cars and houses are smaller as well. If that makes sense?

No excuse for the food portions though, we're just gluttons.


----------



## ni2ki

Ruby and Rufus.. ruby is 301bhp and rufus is 780bhp engine alone was 15k lol! Ruby is our run around, but we're getting a vauxhall zafira vxr for the twins :) she'll be around 500bhp sooo still a baby like ruby, ruby was my first car.. and im a learner ;) kachiiinggg!! lol
 



Attached Files:







rubyedited.jpg
File size: 46.2 KB
Views: 5









rufusblank.jpg
File size: 36.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Thaynes

See it me just looking at your cars make me feel to closed in. 
This is my car but white. And it doesn't have a passengerside mirror. I didn't knock it off or anything. It just looks like it was made tht way. I love it though. Mine has a few peace sign and save the earth stickers though.
 



Attached Files:







1992_nissan_sentra_se-r10_cd_articlesmall.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 2


----------



## vinteenage

Thaynes said:


> See it me just looking at your cars make me feel to closed in.
> This is my car but white. And it doesn't have a passengerside mirror. I didn't knock it off or anything. It just looks like it was made tht way. I love it though. Mine has a few peace sign and save the earth stickers though.

You're allowed to drive with it like that? You need both mirrors on here, otherwise you're pulled over a ticketed (my stepfather's passenger side mirror is currently partially duct taped on, since a deer decided to run into it..)


----------



## MissCherry15

We had a Citroen AX 1995 lol xD

We then had a 1998 fiat punto xD

Now we got a 1998 Renault laguna, and although its not much its a big nice family car! 
we can fit 3 car seats in and two adults, or two car seats 3 adults or 5 adults etc but the boot is that spacious you cn fit 3 people in it (yes we tried) and you can fit a double pram and a big bulky normal one at the same time. its great :)

We are proud owners <3

Iam learning still atm but when i pass i want the Ford Fiesta 2003/2004. it just so me :D


----------



## Rhio92

Oooo I want a car! :( Scrap that, I want to be able to drive :haha:


----------



## Thaynes

vinteenage said:


> Thaynes said:
> 
> 
> See it me just looking at your cars make me feel to closed in.
> This is my car but white. And it doesn't have a passengerside mirror. I didn't knock it off or anything. It just looks like it was made tht way. I love it though. Mine has a few peace sign and save the earth stickers though.
> 
> You're allowed to drive with it like that? You need both mirrors on here, otherwise you're pulled over a ticketed (my stepfather's passenger side mirror is currently partially duct taped on, since a deer decided to run into it..)Click to expand...

Yeah, as far as I know it was made like that. Thats what it took like. I don't really need it anyway. My cars so small it doesn't really matter. when i got it inspected they didn't say anything about it. Just wonder while I'm on the subject-how often do you have to get cars inspected in other states. We have to get one done every year.


----------



## holly2234

Rhio92 said:


> Oooo I want a car! :( Scrap that, I want to be able to drive :haha:

Me too! Its just so expensive though!


----------



## Rhio92

holly2234 said:


> Rhio92 said:
> 
> 
> Oooo I want a car! :( Scrap that, I want to be able to drive :haha:
> 
> Me too! Its just so expensive though!Click to expand...

I knoooow :(
If we could drive, we could go reppin' round eastwood together, making the litttle chavs outside the library jealous ;) :haha:



/\ Can't believe I just said reppin' :sick:


----------



## holly2234

Haha! Looks like its gonna be more like a walk with our prams!

I dont get the fascination with the library either. None of them have any use for whats inside it :haha:


----------



## x__amour

Thaynes said:


> vinteenage said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thaynes said:
> 
> 
> See it me just looking at your cars make me feel to closed in.
> This is my car but white. And it doesn't have a passengerside mirror. I didn't knock it off or anything. It just looks like it was made tht way. I love it though. Mine has a few peace sign and save the earth stickers though.
> 
> You're allowed to drive with it like that? You need both mirrors on here, otherwise you're pulled over a ticketed (my stepfather's passenger side mirror is currently partially duct taped on, since a deer decided to run into it..)Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, as far as I know it was made like that. Thats what it took like. I don't really need it anyway. My cars so small it doesn't really matter. when i got it inspected they didn't say anything about it. Just wonder while I'm on the subject-how often do you have to get cars inspected in other states. We have to get one done every year.Click to expand...

We don't have to get it inspected. We have to get emissions done to make sure it's not emitting too much carbon monoxide and if it does you're legally not allowed to drive it but that doesn't necessarily stop people, lol.


----------



## BrEeZeY

Not gonna lie... Yea our cars r big, r houses r big, and we eat a lot but kinds sounds like u guys are callin US ppl fat :shrug: nt sayin u r but u mite wanna think bout how that sounds to others...


----------



## Ablaski17

BrEeZeY said:


> Not gonna lie... Yea our cars r big, r houses r big, and we eat a lot but kinds sounds like u guys are callin US ppl fat :shrug: nt sayin u r but u mite wanna think bout how that sounds to others...

Agreed :blush:


----------



## AriannasMama

I didn't take it like that, Anna has probably visited the states and noticed the portions of food restaurants serve are MUCH bigger than in the UK, and they are.


----------



## x__amour

I didn't take it at all like that either. :shrug:
Anna is right. Our food portions are disgustingly huge, I almost always eat off the children menu. But I don't think she was making a dig at us at all, just pointing something out.


----------



## annawrigley

Definitely wasnt calling anyone fat :wacko: Compared to ours, your food portions ARE huge. Sorry but its true! And I have been to Florida twice which is how I know lol xx


----------



## BrEeZeY

Well Ig I took it offensively because I dnt eat off the children's menu and I can finish almost my entire plate anytime I go out :shrug: I can eat and I'm nt afraid to admit that ...I don't think the US has anything abnormally large...


----------



## vinteenage

BrEeZeY said:


> Well Ig I took it offensively because I dnt eat off the children's menu and I can finish almost my entire plate anytime I go out :shrug: I can eat and I'm nt afraid to admit that ...I don't think the US has anything abnormally large...

Do you have anything to compare it to though? Have you traveled outside the country? Our portions are easily double to anything you get in Europe. Our plates are even bigger. Does this attribute to obesity? Hell yes. If you put food on a large plate it looks like...very little, so you take more, and because you've taken more you then feel the need to eat more. Little plate? You put enough food on to fill it, eat that amount and chances are that's enough. I don't think Anna was addressing our obesity though.

It's well known our portions are massive. Our soda portions are a full size larger than in Europe (a 'small' in Europe is equivalent to US's 'child' size, their medium is equivalent to our small, etc)


----------



## BrEeZeY

Well I'm nt gonna sit here n keep commenting, I was jst simply stating the way it was put came across was offensive to me...


----------



## lily123

BrEeZeY said:


> Well Ig I took it offensively because I dnt eat off the children's menu and I can finish almost my entire plate anytime I go out :shrug: I can eat and I'm nt afraid to admit that ...I don't think the US has anything abnormally large...

No-ones meaning anything offensively hun :flower:
Tbh, i kind of wish the UK would have bigger portions like the US :haha: Everytime i go out to eat i am NEVER full :haha: even pizza hut all you can eat doesn't fill me up lol!
xx


----------



## annawrigley

BrEeZeY said:


> Well Ig I took it offensively because I dnt eat off the children's menu and I can finish almost my entire plate anytime I go out :shrug: I can eat and I'm nt afraid to admit that ...I don't think the US has anything abnormally large...

Food portions are abnormally large compared to the UK, its a fact. And no one on here is obese or anything so I don't know how you took it that way


----------



## BrEeZeY

annawrigley said:


> BrEeZeY said:
> 
> 
> Well Ig I took it offensively because I dnt eat off the children's menu and I can finish almost my entire plate anytime I go out :shrug: I can eat and I'm nt afraid to admit that ...I don't think the US has anything abnormally large...
> 
> Food portions are abnormally large compared to the UK, its a fact. And no one on here is obese or anything so I don't know how you took it that wayClick to expand...


okay im not trying to be a bitch i was jst simply stating how i took it, i am entitled to my own opinion and so are others and maybe UK is abnormally small compared to the US?! who cares i was jst stating how i took it and i found it offensive but its how i read it... 

ifound it this way because u were talking bout how big our cars are then say o and so are your food portions... sorry :shrug: kinda came off that way to some ppl 

sorry done commenting and reading this thread

sorry if i offended anyone :flower:


----------



## annawrigley

It was obviously meant in a light-hearted way but ok


----------



## Mellie1988

I drive a Toyota Corrolla :D it's a sky blue colour :) 

I really would love a cream mini one though haha :D 

X


----------

